# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Ensuite / Stairwell Lights

## ATMNut

Hi all, this is my first question on the forums, but first some background info.  I am currently renovating our ensuite bathroom and have done the demolition / disposal of the floor and wall tiles and have removed the bottom two rows of villaboard sheeting (up to about 2.4 - 2.7 metres high - note that the ensuite has a cathedral ceiling that is over 4 metres at the highest point). I have also removed some of the cf fibre flooring as well and I am currently shimming the wall studs to bring them all into a flat plane (and perpendicular as well for two of the walls). 
I have purchased most of the tapware and lighting and I have started fixing support noggings, etc for these.  My question relates to the light fittings that I have purchased.  There will be a vanity light (fixed to either a mirror or shaving cabinet), and also a solid brass wall light that will go on the same wall but other side (which is a stairwell - also a high raked ceiling).  With the villaboard off I can see that these lights currently share a neutral circuit, which is daisy chained from one light to the next.  The problem is that the (expensive) light fittings that I have purchased all have "micro" connectors that clearly will accommodate only one wire per connector. This leads me to then favour a shaving cabinet over a simple mirror, as it can have a junction box hidden inside to feed both lights. Note that the vanity light comes with a sort of micro junction box (read teeny-weeny), but again not sufficient to connect multiple wires so I assume the electrician can simply use a more standard size box to accommodate standard bp connectors.
However, even assuming that this can be done, the micro connectors in the brass light fitting obviously do not accommodate standard house lighting cabling (see attached image of connector next to standard cable).  For example, there is no way that the miniature cable clamp at the unused end can clamp over the outer sheath of the house cable, although I guess possible if the outer sheath is pared back and only the inner cable/sheaths fed through (but still maybe not enough room).
What am I missing here?  Why are these lights (designed for LED current loads) not backward compatible with current standard lighting cable?  What then do they do in new homes?
I have also ordered 4 outside wall lights for our home to replace cheap old ones that have deteriorated (picking them up tomorrow).  They are on brick walls and no real place to fix junction boxes if needed (cathedral ceilings inside as well).  I had assumed that electricians would simply house bp connectors inside the light fittings, but I have read that this may be frowned upon so am worried as to whether they can be installed on our house?
I would really like a proper understanding of how this can be achieved before I a) decide on a shaving cabinet, b) go on buying more expensive lights for the home, and c) etc!      
Thanks,
David

----------

